# Which substrate?... so indecisive...



## jueloo (11 Apr 2009)

Hi all,

I'm revamping soon and want to change my substrate(flourite), and would appreciate any advice that will help me finally make a decision. :? 

Here's what I'm considering:
ADA aquasoil  I know a lot of people highly recommend it, but I think I need something that doesn't leach ammonia as Im not starting a new tank - my fish will be going back in there once it's refilled.  Unless anyone has any ideas for getting around this?   

EcoComplete Have heard and seen good results with this.  i dont really need the bacteria stuff that comes with it, so don't know whether Id be paying for something I dont need with this substrate.  Have also read about it raising GH & KH - not sure whther this would cause any problems???

Tropica I thought this was a 'complete' but then i read somewhere that it should be capped with sand/gravel. Can anyone confirm?

I prefer a 'complete' as Im sure I will end up with it all mixed togther if I topped it with sand/gravel.

*Im after something dark brown to black in colour, small size pieces, prefer a 'complete', and I dont mind paying if it's worth its money *(although if ADA are reading, I DO!) 

tank size 180 l
ehiem 2026 filter
2x T5 55w
1x T8 25w
CO2 injected
Going for a heavy heavy plant mass.

The more research i do, the more indecisive i get... advice greatly appreciated!

Thanks
Julia


----------



## Nick16 (11 Apr 2009)

can i just chuck JBL AQUABASIS into the mix for you, ideal as a 'bulk up' substrate as its cheap. you can then cover with some ADA stuff.


----------



## Nelson (11 Apr 2009)

hi,
you could try the oliver knott one.
neil


----------



## Hoskins (11 Apr 2009)

From my own experience I used ADA AS but like you I had an estabished tank full of fish. Therefore I bought a second hand tank for Â£15 to house the fish for two weeks while the ammonia level reduced to zero.

I think it is worth the hassle as the long term results are the best I have had.


----------



## nry (11 Apr 2009)

I was very impressed with JBL AquaBasis Plus, and Tropica substrate has been good too.  I'd use either again, and both need topped with sand/gravel.  JBL is less mudlike than the Tropica one so might be better for larger gravels whereas Tropica (imo) works better under finer gravels/sand.

Both are good, to be honest most reputable brands of plant substrate are good


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Apr 2009)

George did an excellent write up in March issue of PFK of about 20+ substrates. comparinf price, texture, size, colour etc etc


----------



## jueloo (11 Apr 2009)

Yeah I read about George's write up on substrates in here on another thread.  Need to get a back copy of that - anyone???


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Apr 2009)

ADA Soil version 1 seems to work for most people, if you have fish in the tank you just need to keep up the water changes for the first 2-3 weeks.

Then there is the Oliver Knott soil but not really tested properly yet, I am going to get some for my shrimp tank to try it out.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Apr 2009)

i can confirm that the oliver knott stuff is great.i'm getting mega growth coupled up with correct co2 and ferts on a high light system you wont go far wrong at all   

 it does everything the ADA soils do, and works our roughly the same regards price.


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Apr 2009)

jueloo said:
			
		

> Yeah I read about George's write up on substrates in here on another thread.  Need to get a back copy of that - anyone???



see here:
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/p ... sue_id=106


----------



## Ross (12 Apr 2009)

I am having good success with Dennerle DeponitMix.


----------



## jueloo (12 Apr 2009)

thnks for your comments guys & aaron thanks for that link


----------

